# Funciona el ahuyentador de mosquitos?



## tomgomez (Jul 15, 2006)

Quien de ustedes ha probado el ahuyentador de mosquitos? . Realmente funciona , como puedo probar el que acabo de construir , puedo medir la frecuencia de oscilación ?

Favor de orientarme , pues los mosquito me están comiendo vivo en la selva .

GRACIAS


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 16, 2006)

yo lo hice, y si andaba bien no les hace nada a los animales, y no se si a los mosquitos.
yo pense en probarlo (aunke todavia no lo he echo) conectandolo a la entrada de audio de la pc, y ejecutar un programa de edicion de sonido, como sound forge o cool edit, kizas reciba la señal y si grabamos el audio kizas lo podamos analizar, seria un oscilador muy economico para el ke tiene una pc, pues un oscilador es muy caro
saludos amigos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2006)

yo tengo uno, parece que funciona a medias, pero es dificil saberlo, ha veces el mosquito simplemente se va y no se si es por el cacharro o es que ha encontrado novia/o.
A veces como digo a mis familiares, se queda porque esta sordo y luego utilizo metodos mas fiables, la revista, el coguin o el manotazo.

El problema que solo los auyenta o sea si no hay cadaver no hay delito.

Los del fluorescente si que seguro que funcionan, no digo por lo del cadaver.

!!Cuidado con mirar la lampara!! daña la vista.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2008)

NO .........no funciona, y quieren saber por que ? ahi les mando

tengo mas, por que una vez me pidieron y averigue antes de armar.

igual les digo que si quieren pueden matarlos con el iman del parlante, pero hay que tener punteria.

PD: sean un poco serios, creen que uno se estaria cagando de bronca con los mosquitos de m  si fuese tan facil ahuyentarlos ?

jaaaa , nos vamos a extinguir nosotros (los seres inteligentes ) y ellos van a seguir !


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2008)

va mas pero busquen en la web


----------



## Jess (Oct 15, 2008)

Por lo que se, la hembra es sólo la que pica porque alimenta a sus huevecillos, en época de apareamiento, y se supone que las frecuencias arriba de los 20kHz son muy molestas para ellas por lo que se alejan. Entonces qué? el dato de los 20kHz es una mentira o que es lo que esta mal? Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Con los que son sordos no anda, Dr mosquito una pregunta... vi los pdf asi nomas... pero por q es que no funciona?



hola fernando, no soy un Dr. mosquito yo.

soy uno que hace electronica (poco) y RESPETO a los que estudian , asi que me remito a estudios de universidades y de gente que se dedica a estudiar insectos como portadores de enfermedades, plagas y otras cosas.
lee los articulos y de donde vienen y veras las explicaciones, a mi me convencieron.
muchos "hoobistas" creen que con la electronica magica pueden lograr cualquier cosa.
que con un led laser pueden ser miembros de star wars o que con un pedorro oscilador van a zafar de una vieja plaga, en fin, es lo que es la electronica.
los insectos como forma de vida son impresionantes, se adaptan, pueden volar, no tienen un pelo de tontos , asi que , si leo que gente que estudia el tema me dicen lo que dice en esos informes....

lo respeto.

leelo y vos saca tus conclusiones, a mi no me preguntes, yo no se de mosquitos, solo que los HDP me pican por la noche y que una caja de 12 tabletas para auyentar mosquitos sale hoy dia 3,9 $ en los chinos (marca fuji) .


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 21, 2009)

hace como un año o mas me hice un repelente para mosquitos ultrasonico, no encontre por ningun lugar el parlantesito piesoelectrico y por suerte entre mi tecno basura habia uno asi que solo pude armar uno.

El problema que tengo (no se si ya lo mencione en este foro, no lo encuentro con el buscador) es que funciona pero luego de unas horas deja de sonar, por lo general moviendo las pilas se solucionaba, crei que estaban sucios los contactos, pero no era asi luego se me ocuriio que era el contacto con el parlante y efectivamente moviendo los resorte volvia el zumbido, pero tenes que repetir esto todo el tiempo cuando los mosquitos te despiertan por la madrugada es agotador.

Asi que lo solde pero no se porque se las tomo con migo y es como si fuera que se aisla la soldadura luego de un tiempo, enconces de los nervios con la uña despego del parlante, raspo con la soldadura el parlante y vuelve a funcionar, por la precion que ejerce el calbe queda en contacto pero sigo teniendo que repetir esto todo el tiempo, raspo nuevamente la punta del cable con la soldadura por el parlante cada ves que me voy a acostar y si me despiertan los mosquitos.

Puede alguien decirme cual podria ser el problema? o si hay algien que conosta otro ultrasonico con un tweeter o driver mejor. Yo experimente un dia en una plata que habiendo musica a todo volumen (ina pared de parlantes) durante 3 horas nadie sintio un solo mosquito pero ni vien se pago, pasaron 5 segundos y si no te agarrabas de algo los mosquitos te llebaban volando.

Entonces como el oido humano no oye sbre los 15000 Hz se me ocurre que se podria hacer un circuito que isole sobre eso y ponerle un amplificador para que quede sonando, total si no se oye no molesta pero no se como se podria generar una señal que no queme el tweeter, aparte de que no se nada de electronica.


----------



## lipo147 (Feb 7, 2009)

probablemente pusiste tu oscilador en cerca de tu casa de playa, o me equivoco?....bueno de tenerlo cerca del mar...se me ocurre que por la humedad relativa mas el Ph presente , se genera una micro capa que aisla los contactos...si pones tu pequeña maravilla dentro de un ambiente controlado ( uan bolsa sellada) puede solucionarse el problema....ojala sea eso..adios!


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 9, 2009)

lipo: gracias por la respuesta, no esta en mi casa de playa  es en mi dto pero si hay bastante humedad de tanto en tanto.

probe poniendole dos pilas y a raiz de eso puse una serie de diodos rectificadores asi se puede usar con una o dos pilas sin tocar ningun swich (aunque tiene un swich porque pruebo y pruebo cosas) al parecer y no se porque poniendo ese diodo y con una sola pila funciona sin parar, no deja de sonar mas y hasta ahora no se apago ni se desoldo, ya hace unos dias que esta asi.

Tiene algun sentido esto


----------



## Jones66ex (Feb 10, 2009)

saludos.
La mayoria de los piezoelecticos tienen un angulo de curvatura maximo al trabajar. si te funciona bien con una pila (logicamente me imagino que con menos alcance), y se hace malos contatos con más voltaje, me imagino que a mas voltaje el piezo que usaste curva demasiado la superficie y penetra humedad en la superficie interior de los contactos.


----------



## Jones66ex (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahuyenta Mosquitos Personal Ultrasónico

Este planito lo hallé en pablin.ar.
Pese a su sencillez funciona bien
Yo no le hice impreso, sino monté los componentes en los mismos terminales del piezo

Saludos a Asterix y Obelix


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 11, 2009)

Panoramix: proba si te anda bien, osea si no deja de sonar y si deja agragale el diodo al positivo, comenta que tal te fue, a ver si mi problema es un caso aislado o un problema del diseño.

Jones66ex: osea que el piesoelectrico se dobla al sonar? eso de que dejaba de sonar me paraba con uno como con dos pilas pero si mi memoria no falla mapaba mas con dos pilas. Hay veces que moviendo o sacando y metiendo la pila volvia a sonar. Pero tambien agregando el diodo bajo un poco el voltaje que es normal que pase.

tambien hay un proyecto de repelente de plagas mas grandes como ratas pero esta bien complejo y deja en claro que puede ser dañino para las personas sobre todo para embarazadas.


----------



## Panoramix (Feb 11, 2009)

pani_alex, por ahora no puedo probarlo, pues estoy estudiando becado y no voy por la casa hasta dentro de un mes. Aqui te pongo un circuito muy parecido, este lo probó un amigo para general el sonido de una alarma y me dijo que funcionaba. Prueba cambiandole el valor de los capacitores para obtener la frecuencia que necesitas, los transistores pueden ser los mismo del circuito anterior.


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 12, 2009)

9v va contra mi economia, son muy poco comunes y caros, una pila AA es super estandar y yo uso recargable, y un problema con el que tropece es que no encuentro donde se vendas parlantes piesoelectricos, mi idea era hacer 3 de estos y compre todos los componentes pero no lo encontre y de rabia busque entre mi basura y por suerte encontre por lo menos uno.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 20, 2009)

pregunto desde mi ignorancia.. se puede de alguna forma poner dos transistores mas potentes como para obtener un mejor resultado? Si se puede, como seria el circuito completo? Saludos


----------



## orbex (Jun 24, 2010)

hola tengo un problema no encuentro el piezzo en ninguna tienda de electrica...puedo ponerle un parlante o tweeter???
desde ya gracias por la atencion 
saludos


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 29, 2010)

me dunciono!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2010)

en teoría debería funcionar ,pero en la practica no funciona,me canse de probar en varias frecuencias y no funciona,la planta de crisantemo si funciona,mantiene alejado no solo los mosquitos,por eso tengo plantas cerca de mis conejos,porque sino les pican las orejas


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 30, 2010)

Creo que mas bien se deberia empezar por ventilar la habitacion y sobre todo, ponerse controles de emision CO2 en la nariz y otras zonas... jajaja esto ultimo es broma.
Es un hecho que los moscos se pasan por las alas cualquier sonido. Mentira vil.
Tambien es cierto que ningun aparatejo elimine o merme las poblaciones de moscos.
Vivo en una zona donde las densidades de moscos son de miedo, el alumbrado publico se nubla con tremendas nubes de ellos y pasare algunos tips que me han funcionado para darle fin al tema del zumbador que lo unico que hace es cansar y generar estres. Si, aunque aparentemente no se escuche, a mi me estresan y me cansan el oido. (Quiza sugestion, quiza mis nervios, quiza no, o un poco de todo).

Primero, y el mas importante, aislar la poblacion interna y externa con mosquiteros y evitando abrir las puertas. En pocas palabras, evitar que la poblacion dentro de la casa se incremente por la entrada de estos.

Uso una trampa de ventilador con luz violeta por las noches. Cierto, agarra todo lo que se acerque de curioso, pero igual las palomas, moscas y demas animalejos enfadan por la noche. No tiene caso usarlo cuando exista otra fuente de luz, sea foco e incluso la luz de un monitor. Mucho menos de dia por obviedad. Si estas cerca de el, tampoco es muy interesante el aparatejo para ellos. Lo tengo operando en el area comun de las habitaciones por la noche ya que todo este apagado. (lo comprobe con pruebas y haciendo conteo de estos desgraciados que caen en la trampa). En una habitacion con luz encendida, ni uno se acerca ni de broma al aparatejo. No se traga a todos, pero si disminuye la poblacion "que esta dentro de la casa". Por eso hay que evitar que entren relevos.

En la habitación, si es muy provechoso una placa insecticida. Tambien no tiene una eficiencia del 100, pero ya son dos asesinos trabajando en conjunto. Ojo, estas placas no son muy efectivas cuando existen corrientes de aire. Si hay mucha corriente de aire, mejor evitense el gasto de la placa. 
Este otro consejo, es un poco contradictorio al anterior, peero una buena ventilacion, ayuda a que no se queden a dormir en la habitacion pues un lugar calientito y encerrado, es un perfecto lugar para dormir en el dia e incluso en la noche.

Las plantas son el lugar favorito para pernoctar, pues incluso las hembras, su alimento nominal es la savia. Igualmente guardarropas y lugares donde no exista luz y este arrinconado. Entonces hay que sacudir las plantitas pa que vuelen, incluso evitar tenerlas en interiores. Y los guardarropas sacudirlos para que salgan de su refugio y se expongan a ser aplastados por la super chancha o en la noche caigan a la trampa.

Mmm, esta ultima, no es muy practica si se tiene problema con las arañas, pero ellas son predadoras de los voladores. Si una araña hace telaraña donde no moleste, dejela en paz, no bajara por la noche y le jalara las patas. Ya es un tercer asesino que se une a la caza y no cuesta ni un centavo, son gratis y de autoreplicacion. (Las arañas tambien se ven afectadas por las placas).

Por ultimo, es un hecho que no a todos nos afectan igual los moscos. Entonces a algunos estos consejos le serviran a unos mas que otros, ya que definitivamente nunca se podra terminar con ellos, a menos que se viva hermeticamente dentro de la casa.


----------



## malesi (Ago 30, 2010)

Pues con este programa ahorras comprar el ahuyentador jejeje

http://www.allmosquitos.com/soft/anti-mosquito.rar

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno señores  y señoras (si hay, dificil decirlo con tanto nombre raro que aparece en los foros) el aparatejo de que funciona, funciona. La pregunta del millón es: ¿Es efectivo? ¿Ahuyenta los mosquitos? Probablemente si, quizás no. Yo me di a la tarea de perseguir las cucarachas que algunas veces rondan por mi cocina y pude comprobar algo que leí en alguna parte de la red: aparentemente las cucarachas resultan afectadas en su sistema nervioso; se tambalean como borrachas, incluso puede uno tocarlas con el dedo. Pero de que se vayan. ¡Caramba! Con esas hijuecucas nadie puede. No pudo la bomba atómica... Nosotros pasaremos a la historia y las cucarachas quedarán como dueñas absolutas de la tierra. No niego que han disminuido, pero los insectos tienen una capacidad de adaptación increible y la siguiente generación ya viene adaptada al ambiente incómodo del ultrasonido. Eso es lo que he leido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

arteayudas  ,el  esquema  si funciona,es decir  oscila ,pero   al mosquito  no le ase nada,pican  igual ,no es  para  nada efectivo ,armate uno   ,te lo  colgás al cuello y   salí  al campo y después me contás ,como ya lo dije anteriormente lo  probé en distintas frecuencia y    el mosquito perece que es sordo ,
lo  unico que   ahuyenta son  los repelentes en crema o   si tenes plantas  de crisantemos (esas de flores enormes).
pero  eso de las cucarachas yo no lo sabia,sera que el ahuyenta mosquitos  en realidad   ahuyenta  cucarachas?
cuando atrape unas   cucarachas empezare las  pruevas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Efectivamente, Monarca. Cuando conseguí el diseño se hablaba precisamente de espanta cucarachas y he podido comprobarlo. Se agüevan, salen como mareadas; pero como dije, a los dias vuelven a aparecer. No he vuelto a ensayar porque lo mandé a casa de mi suegra. Espero respuestas cuando vuelva a encontratrme con mi costilla. Si te interesa, subo el circuito. Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 17, 2011)

Saludos paisano. 

Con mucho gusto subo el esquema del Ahuyentador de cucarachas.  No recuerdo el sitio de la red donde lo hallé, pero tan pronto lo tenga a la mano lo subo por asuntos de créditos.

El artefacto realmente controla moscas y cucarachas, aunque no las elimina. Sale costoso por el consumo de pilas 9v, pero con un regulador de voltaje puede solucionarse el inconveniente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2011)

A que te refieres con espanta cucarachas . . .  ahí dice espanta suegras 


Ver el archivo adjunto 48240


----------



## Uro (Feb 17, 2011)

No has seguido los temas de este post? El nombre se debe a Fernandob porque le dije que había mandado el aparatejo a ensayarlo donde mi suegra.


------------------------------
El circuito del Ahuyentador se encuentra en una revista en formato .pdf:   "Mr. Electrónico", de Electrónica CEKIT.  Pueden consultarla en  este enlace. Es el experimento Nº 30.



http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/4073889/Todo-en-Electronica-con-_Mr_-Electronico__Cekit.html


----------



## Uro (Feb 18, 2011)

Tengo algo que aclarar con respecto al ahuyentador, afecta también a los humanos. Lo vi claro con el aporte de Dosmetros sobre el ahuyentador de jóvenes y niños. Mientras realizaba los ensayos del aparato sentí una molestia rara. Algo indefinible qe ahora comprendo. Voy a armar nuevamente el dispositivo y a confirmar mis dudas y subo los comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2011)

Si , y hay que tener cuidado con niños , perros , gatos  , conejos , loros y la cotorra.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2011)

informacion del famoso google:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonido


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2011)

hice el montaje del circuito que esta en primer post, y funciona adecuadamente satisfactorio.


----------



## Uro (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola, Jorge Morales, acláranos tu experiencia. Cómo fue el asuntio. Dices que fue satisfactorio, en qué sentido?

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2011)

monte uno en la recamara de mi humilde vivienda y otro en un cuarto aparte, y tiene ya como 3 meses aproximadamente, y pues los mosquitos primero se desorientan y despues se alejan, las moscas tambien tiene el mismo efecto, pero en menos proporcion que los mosquitos.


----------



## Uro (Feb 21, 2011)

Si, eso mismo ocurre en casa de mi suegra. Si no las mata, al menos las mantiene controladas y dejan de ser una molestia y una amenzada a la salud. Allí son las cucarachas y las moscas. Sólo que el perro del vecino aulla como perro cazador.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 26, 2011)

si las o los ahuyenta no los elimina, yo utilce un transductor piezoelectrico de un tweeter, quite con cuidado la bobina que lleva antes del tweeter con mucho cuidado, el capacitor de 330pf, no lo consegui y puse en paralelo uno de 270+50pf, y si funciona, puede ser que influya la altura, temperatura, lugar, hora, etc, lo tengo instalado en la recamara, claro esta utilizo tambien un pabellon, he notado que a mayor voltaje mayor potencia de salida de la oscilacion , lo alimento con 6vcd aproximadamente.


----------



## Uro (Feb 26, 2011)

Bueno, contra otras opiniones tengo para decir que nos ha sido muy útil. Al de la casa de mi suegra le acondicioné un adaptador de AC/DC a 9V y está muy contenta por los resultados. Y usted sabe que las suegras a veces son jodiditas!


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 26, 2011)

bueno pero estimado arteayudas quedo usted como el hijo prodigo, no se queje en el fondo es como su segunda mamà, y si usted instala otros mas con la misma fuente, poque la corriente es minima, se vera y sentira mejor los resultados. suerte y saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## Uro (Feb 26, 2011)

Haré según tu recomendación. Saludos desde "Locombia"


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 17, 2011)

Yo el resonador piezzoelectrico lo saque de un despertador que tenia tirado por ahi de esos que suenan con pitidos pipipipi....pipipipi... lo que genera esos pitidos es un piezzo tiene signo + y - pero dentro del circuito oscilador da igual donde pongas cada polo porque funciona en las dos posiciones, espero que te ayude orbex


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 17, 2011)

tambien dentro del tweeter piezoelectrico, lo desarmas con cuidado dentro de el encontraras una bobina acopladora el primario es la que tiene el + y -, el secundario va al piezoelectrico, lo quitas con cuidado y lo utilizas para el ahuyentador.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 22, 2011)

Bueno, he estado leyendo que si el aparato no funciona, que si es dañino para nosotros, que si esto que si lo otro... 

Entonces ¿En que quedamos? 
¿Funciona bien el auyentador?
¿Es dañino para nosotros, o para nuestro oido? Haber si me queo sordo  ¿Y para los animales, como el pajaro, el perro, el gato... los tipicos) 
¿A cuanta tension lo tengo que alimentar el circuito? ¿Pila 9v, trafo 12v?
¿Hay que alimentarlo con DC, o se alimenta con AC?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2011)

Por si mañana el enlace desaparece pego aca lo importante :

MIREN quienes quieran entrar a preguntar un punto muy importante:
No hay que buscar la respuesta acerca de si el aparatito sirve para espantar mosquitos o no entre fabricantes de estos equipos o en paginas de hoobystas de electronica, por que estos diran que si sirve, ya sea por conveniencia comercial o por estupidez hoobysta (falta de seriedad en las pruebas y demasiada emocion por que su aparatito funcione).

Las respuestas se buscan en el ambiente cientifico, como ha hecho fogonazo, en un ambiente que tiene un interes real en verificar si espanta o no a los mosquitos , por prevencin de enfermedades.

*Repelentes electrónicos de mosquitos para la prevención de las picaduras de mosquitos y la infección del paludismo*
Enayati AA, Hemingway J, Garner P

Reproducción de una revisión Cochrane, traducida y publicada en 

La Biblioteca Cochrane Plus, 2008, Número 2

Update Software Ltd, Summertown Pavilion, Middle Way, Oxford OX2 7LG, UK
Tel: +44 (0)1865 513902 Fax: +44 (0)1865 516918

E-mail: info@update.co.uk

Sitio web: La Biblioteca Cochrane Plus

Repelentes electrónicos de mosquitos para la prevención de las picaduras de mosquitos y la infección del paludismo

Enayati AA, Hemingway J, Garner P
Esta revisión debería citarse como:
Enayati AA, Hemingway J, Garner P. Repelentes electrónicos de mosquitos para la prevención de las picaduras de mosquitos y
la infección del paludismo (Revisión Cochrane traducida). En: 
La Biblioteca Cochrane Plus, 2008 Número 2. Oxford: Update

Software Ltd. Disponible en: La Biblioteca Cochrane Plus. (Traducida de 

The Cochrane Library, 2008 Issue 2. Chichester,
UK: John Wiley & Sons, Ltd.).

Fecha de la modificación más reciente: 
16 de febrero de 2007
Fecha de la modificación significativa más reciente: 
16 de febrero de 2007

RESUMEN
Antecedentes
Los repelentes electrónicos de mosquitos (REM) se comercializan para prevenir las picaduras por mosquitos y prevenir elpaludismo.

Objetivos
Evaluar si los REM previenen las picaduras de mosquitos y evaluar las pruebas de la existencia de algún efecto sobre la infección del paludismo.

Estrategia de búsqueda
En agosto 2006, se hicieron búsquedas en el Registro Especializado del Grupo Cochrane de Enfermedades Infecciosas (Cochrane Infectious Diseases Group), CENTRAL, MEDLINE, EMBASE, LILACS, Cambridge Scientific Abstracts y el Science Citation Index. También se comprobaron las actas de congresos y las listas de referencia y se estableció contacto con centros especializados internacionales y con fabricantes de los REM.

Criterios de selección

Los estudios entomológicos de campo, controlados por el sitio geográfico, el tiempo, y la atracción de las personas participantes, de REM para prevenir las picaduras de mosquitos; y los ensayos controlados aleatorios y cuasialeatorios de REM para prevenir la infección del paludismo.

Recopilación y análisis de datos
Dos autores evaluaron la calidad de los ensayos y extrajeron y analizaron los datos.
Resultados principales
Diez estudios entomológicos de campo cumplieron los criterios de inclusión. Los diez estudios encontraron que no hubo ninguna diferencia en el número de mosquitos capturados en las partes descubiertas del cuerpo de los participantes con o sin un REM.No se encontraron ensayos controlados aleatorios o cuasialeatorios sobre la eficacia de los REM para la infección del paludismo.

Conclusiones de los autores
Los estudios entomológicos de campo confirman que los REM no tienen ningún efecto sobre la prevención de las picaduras de mosquitos. Por consiguiente, no se justifica la comercialización de los mismos para prevenir la infección del paludismo.

El paludismo es un importante problema de salud que afecta particularmente a las personas que viven en África al Sur del Sahara y en otras partes tropicales del mundo. A menudo causa considerable morbilidad y mortalidad, especialmente en los niños menores de cinco años. Se transmite por las picaduras de los mosquitos hembras infectados. Hay varias estrategias y enfoques disponibles para prevenir las picaduras de mosquitos y la infección del paludismo, incluidos los repelentes, y estos enfoques deben ser considerados por los que viven en las zonas afectadas y por los viajeros a las áreas donde hay alto riesgo de la infección. Los repelentes electrónicos de mosquitos (REM) están diseñados para repeler los mosquitos hembras al emitir sonidos de tono alto casi inaudibles al oído humano. Los fabricantes de los REM plantean que son efectivos para repeler los mosquitos y prevenir la enfermedad. No se encontraron ensayos controlados aleatorios, pero se evaluaron diez estudios de campo que consideraban el número de mosquitos atrapados en las partes del cuerpo descubiertas de las personas. Estos estudios se realizaron en diversas partes del mundo con diferentes especies de mosquitos y se controlaron factores como la localidad y la sincronización. Un estudio usó sólo un observador con siete observaciones, mientras la evaluación más alta incluyó 18 observadores con 324 observaciones.

No hubo pruebas en los estudios de campo que apoyen algún efecto repelente de los REM, en consecuencia, no hay pruebas para apoyar su promoción o uso. No se propone realizar ensayos controlados aleatorios futuros porque no hubo ninguna indicación en los estudios de campo de que los REM muestren alguna promesa de que sean una medida preventiva contra el paludismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2011)

Mientras que no aparezca un entomólogo acreditado que diga y compruebe lo contrario se dará por sentado que los mosquitos *NO* responden a los sonidos, así sean del rango ultra-sónicos.

Si algún entomólogo desea expresar lo contrario me envía un MP para reabrir el tema.


----------

